# Wanting to upload pics of preganant mare



## jandy (May 31, 2015)

So Frustrate, how do you all get your pictures onto here




Took some photos of crystal today, due Sept, hoped for some feedback on her condition but have spent over an hour trying to upload the photos into my topic.......................


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 31, 2015)

I don't remember if its the same as my phone, but we will see. I hit reply. When that comes up, there is a option for full version. Push full version. A blank area should come up for typing. At the bottom should be options to add pictures. Hope that works.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 31, 2015)

I put my photos at on-line photo albums. I use both google's Picasa and Photobucket. There are others. To adjust photos, I use a photo program (some phones now have this feature as well). I crop the photo to the look I want, resize it to be 500x375 & if I want text on it I do it then.

Once you have your photo adjusted so that it will load online, load it into your online album.

Then, you come back here & hit the button above that looks like a Polaroid camera photo. Open another browser and go out to your on line photo album, open the pic that you want, right click on photo so that you get the photo address. Then copy that and close the 2nd browser. Copy your info to the window that opened when you clicked on the Polaroid icon.


----------



## jandy (May 31, 2015)

Thanks ... seem to have got there (finally) using photobucket


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 1, 2015)

To use remote hosted photos the above information is correct. To upload here look below

↓ Where it says "Reply to this topic" then at bottom right it says "Post" or "More Reply Options"...choose More Reply Options, this will open the full editor.

Use the Attach Files option to Choose Files from your computer and once you upload all you want then choose where in your post you want them and click on "Add to post".


----------

